# Help Needed and Suggestions



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok so im about to own a coupe here soon wanted to know if RB25det motor will fit and transmission. Please reply with info that will help me please if not RB25DET what does evry1 recomend?

Thank You 
Edgar


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

have you done a search?
if not try it it works.
Asked all the time.
yes it will fit.


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

Thank You very much ive been searching but I havent found anything if you can email me more info or links ill appreciated people.

[email protected]


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

gee, there is only a HUGE sticky written by night at the TOP of this section..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

show him the light... all he can do now is open his eyes


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for that link.  But I knew what 240 are and styles Thank You 
Needed help with rb25 question. : /


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

yeah well, that sticky isn't exactly helpful (hell asking, drift240sxdrag, and vsp3c how ECCS works would get a better responce eg NFI)....meby I should write a technical post on HOW and WHAT you need?


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

Thank you just email me please
[email protected]


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> yeah well, that sticky isn't exactly helpful (hell asking, drift240sxdrag, and vsp3c how ECCS works would get a better responce eg NFI)....meby I should write a technical post on HOW and WHAT you need?


me <-- 15 and still learning :loser: 

desilvia90 : i was talking about the sticky written by night about rb25det's. it's in the s13 section


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

www.rb25det.org


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the ticky by night is only good for like the first few pages, then its just random people who join and ask one question. then leave.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

and u arguing w/ ppl 

seriously, nizmodore, you should do a full rb25det swap sticky and we can get rid of night's sticky


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

Well thank you I have been reading all that. Thanks for your guys help no im not just asking one question and leaving im here for good I read most threads but I just dont whore them. :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you should join!!! it's fun!!!!


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whoring isn't fun... its a job. i take it seriosuly... and so shoudl you jeong...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> whoring isn't fun... its a job. i take it seriosuly... and so shoudl you jeong...


hey now, you better be careful. i might take offense to that. my mom cant help it she cant find a job and has to whore herself


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

post whoring...lol


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Too much info volunteered there buddy!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> whoring isn't fun... its a job. i take it seriosuly... and so shoudl you jeong...


man.. kevin is so experienced and is so wise.. we all should learn from him :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> man.. kevin is so experienced and is so wise.. we all should learn from him :fluffy:


we would learn from him if he had anything to teach us.......


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol.... DEFIANCE!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH i can teach you how to integrate sin x


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH i can teach you how to integrate sin x


Why don't you learn something useful? Like engine, gearbox rebuilds and how a EFI computer works.....you know I think every school kid needs to be taught that at school  lol

As for the sticky, working on it.....I'm also doing a heap of S13/R32 gearbox rebuilds at work, so I'll do a sticky on that aswell (that will also get posted on the Ozperformance.net, VL turbo forums....)

Do you want a manual conversion one aswell?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dood i know!!!! when the F am i gonna use friggin CALCULUS????? SR20 101?? 

as far as the sticky, please include as much as info possible


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

we should move a copy of the sticky into the 48 hour newb section, so the 240 guys only got one place to look at  even though they can search other areas they mostly hang at the new section for the 2 days cuz thats the only place they can whore. unlike the old people who registed and got to whoring right away


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont think whoring is bad :loser: Well I think I can get use to it I guess :cheers:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> dood i know!!!! when the F am i gonna use friggin CALCULUS????? SR20 101??
> 
> as far as the sticky, please include as much as info possible


Fuel injection tables, Electronics, which is useful in EFI wireing, it all has a place......keep learning maths.... :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH i can teach you how to integrate sin x


lol -cos(x)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> lol -cos(x)


smartass


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eDsilvia90 said:


> I dont think whoring is bad :loser: Well I think I can get use to it I guess :cheers:


 puh lease mister 41 post... u got a lot to learn, how about you do a search for "drift240sxdrag" 

learn from the best. even though Opium is owning me... for now


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea drift is like senoir whore as well as one of the best noob flamers ever....just hit the 2000 mark...slut :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yup http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=416567#post416567


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont have that much spear time on my hands to have a million post like you :fluffy:


----------

